# Ok Sport mode Unveiled



## 04E46 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have searched around and does anyone know what the sport button actually does?

Is the car just as fast at full throttle but is less reactive to slight movements in the throttle?

The car doesnt feel slower with sport off just less responsive. I can floor it and it and it picks up as usual but driving in the city the sport button off, driving is alot smoother.

Thanks for anyones input!

Take care!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Sport mode is a bull**** adjustment of the throttle pedal. That's it.


----------



## 04E46 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thats kind of what I thought.

If I floor it and drop the clutch it still does the same burnout.

Why did BMW do this?

my e36 M3 didnt have the sport button.

It kind of bugs me, leave it on or turn it off . . .


----------



## Ridgeway (Jun 25, 2004)

also changes the steering slightly(at least in the z4)
supposed to have more effect in a car w/an auto tranny
it's a novelty I'd say


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Doesn't do that in the M3. No electric steering.


----------

